# So Excited



## nytesong (Aug 11, 2010)

...because today I get to pick up my new baby and bring her home!

I could hardly sleep last night and kept waking up because I am so excited. It was like Christmas Eve......when you are 7.....and you keep waking up and thinking Now? Is it time to wake up now?

I've been reading this forum the last few days of my wait and that has helped...so thank you all for you many lovely posts that have helped me get through this waiting period.

I can't wait to be able to read and contribute with my own little one at my side...in my arms...etc. =)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh I remember that feeling!

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how excting!!! Enjoy every moment. It's the greatest feeling in the world, and you know what, the happiness and excitement just keeps growing every day you have your special one. Oh so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting. Can't wait for pictures.....love the pup fever


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy for you! Post lots of pictures!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

How exciting... lucky you!!! Of course, we want to see pictures!!!

Enjoy your day and your baby!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am excited for you too. What a feeling......


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, how exciting for you!! I can't wait to see your pictures. I get to pick my baby up late next month so I know the feeling of anticipation!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOH how exciting!! Can't wait to see pictures of the new baby!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

woooo peeee ! today is the day !!! i know what u mean , when i went to get dolce i felt like i was pregnant n was going to give birth hehehe , take lots of pics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> woooo peeee ! today is the day !!! i know what u mean , when i went to get dolce i felt like i was pregnant n was going to give birth hehehe , take lots of pics!


Comparing it to childbirth??? :w00t: If that was the case Liza I never would have picked up Tyler.:smrofl::smrofl: Picking up Tyler didn't hurt at all
:cheer: So glad you're picking up your baby and we're almost as excited as you are. :chili: Can't wait to see and find out all about her!! Are you driving or flying to her or is she coming to you? Do you have a name yet? Have a terrific day!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is exciting! I'm so happy for you. 
I remember not sleeping the night before I picked up Zoey too. That was one of the best days in my life. I was tired but happy. :wub:
Can't wait to hear about her and see pictures.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok ok ur right not exactly childbirth .. but i did feel like i was pregnant n was waiting for my baby !! lmao


Snowbody said:


> Comparing it to childbirth??? :w00t: If that was the case Liza I never would have picked up Tyler.:smrofl::smrofl: Picking up Tyler didn't hurt at all
> :cheer: So glad you're picking up your baby and we're almost as excited as you are. :chili: Can't wait to see and find out all about her!! Are you driving or flying to her or is she coming to you? Do you have a name yet? Have a terrific day!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: WE want pictures, pictures and more pictures please!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh how exciting!!! I can't wait to see your fluff. Enjoy this day!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is exciting...can't wait to hear all about it and see the pictures!!!


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!! You will fall in love with your puppy very quickly . Please post pictures when you get your puppy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so excited for you, I remember, get ready for lots of kisses:wub: can't wait to see pictures


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics of your new baby!! And I can totally relate... I have been on hold to get my pup since MARCH... and I think I was walking around with a sense of euphoria since the day my breeder called me and told me the babies were born... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I still have to wait until January....  lol but I can't wait to see your new puppy!! I'm SO excited!! :chili:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! That's so cool! Welcome to SM. Your little girl is sure wanted. I can tell how excited you are. My puppy was a surprise from my family so I didn't have the chance to get the pup fever like you did but for years before we got her, I dreamed of her and what it would be like when I finally got my maltese! Good luck in these first few days as you're getting to know her. Send pics too.


----------



## nytesong (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone. =) It made me so happy to pick her up that it was all I could do to politely finish talking with the breeder and say goodbye. I just wanted to flee with my little one in case they tried to take her back! So silly.

She got a little sick on the ride home but they said they had fed her not too long before I picked her up so I think that's why. Otherwise, she just laid there so cute and perfect the entire way back. It was a 3.5 hour ride too! They did offer shipping via airplane but I didn't want her to have to go through that since the drive wasn't really THAT far. 7 hrs is the car is more than worth it.

My husband and I are completely in love with her. Her big brothers like her pretty well so far too. We named her Lily. She's pretty tired but has had a few small bouts of playing. It's really really cute to watch...she's so tiny compared to my other two. (A border collie and the other is a keeshond/lab mix--both rescue dogs)

She has a lot of the tear staining right now but hopefully that will clear up as I learn how to care for her coat and all. Her two ears have just the palest bit of lemon (looked it up...i knew it was a fruit color!) and there is one teeny patch on her back about the size of a quarter. So not perfectly pure white..but oh so perfect to me. =) 

I've only taken a few quick pictures with my cell phone so far that I'll add here. Hopefully I'll get a couple of real good ones with the real digital camera soon. I'm sorry if they come out too big for on here or just don't attach right. I've not used this board for very long yet...this is only my third post!










Lily's first picture










She is as big as my dog Riley's stuffed cow toy.










Lily with one of her big brothers--Riley.










Getting sleepy...










...and finally..nap time. 

=)

I tried to insert pics..but not working? Not sure what I did wrong? But here is a link to my flickr account where you can see her until I figure out how to get pic links working: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nytesong/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Miss_Annie said:


> I still have to wait until January....  lol but I can't wait to see your new puppy!! I'm SO excited!! :chili:





nytesong said:


> Thank you everyone. =) It made me so happy to pick her up that it was all I could do to politely finish talking with the breeder and say goodbye. I just wanted to flee with my little one in case they tried to take her back! So silly.
> 
> She got a little sick on the ride home but they said they had fed her not too long before I picked her up so I think that's why. Otherwise, she just laid there so cute and perfect the entire way back. It was a 3.5 hour ride too! They did offer shipping via airplane but I didn't want her to have to go through that since the drive wasn't really THAT far. 7 hrs is the car is more than worth it.
> 
> ...



Lily is darling! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a sweet little angel. :wub::wub: CONGRATULATIONS :chili::chili: I was quickly reading your post and seeing that the photos didn't show and so bummed.Then I saw your link Enjoy your little doll and we can't wait to hear more about her and see more photos.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! :cheer: she is finally with her new Mummy and what a cutie pie she is. I hope she gives you a good nights sleep


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I am so excited for you .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she's adorable and what an exciting time for you and your family! Congrats!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your little Lily is a beauty! I know you will enjoy your new little baby. :aktion033:


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations!! Whats a special time! I still have a few month's to wait for mine but I get more excited eveytime I see someone else new one also!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's such a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she is SOOO cute! congrats ..!


----------

